# Acid resistant air stone for AP



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 8, 2012)

I am looking to upgrade my AP process, so instead of an air line with a plug in the end and small holes, I am looking for an inexpensive air stone that will not break down in acid.

I found this one on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40mm-Diamet...227?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f19a5742b

It states in the auction:



> Fish Tank Air Stone can also be chemically cleaned without the risk of damaging the stone.



I thought I would buy a few and try it out to see what happens. Does anyone know if this will work, or know of another inexpensive solution to do the same?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 8, 2012)

I bought mine at Wal-Mart more than a year ago and it's still going! "AQUA CULTURE" is the brand.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Bubble-Aquarium-Stone-1-ct/10532630

Phil


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 8, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> I bought mine at Wal-Mart more than a year ago and it's still going! "AQUA CULTURE" is the brand.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Bubble-Aquarium-Stone-1-ct/10532630
> 
> Phil




Awesome, thank you! 

Scott


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 8, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## Geo (Jul 8, 2012)

i use the exact same one. i bought two and one disintegrated. the stone turned into blue sand, so i bought another. the second one has held up now for over a year. not sure what the difference was or why the first one came apart but it appears to be something in the individual pieces. i believe thats why some people say they wont work and others say they will.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 8, 2012)

Would you gents mind showing your agitation setups?


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Mario!

This is my "agitation set-up"... :lol: 
One of these days I'll get me a more fancier one, because I do need one.

Phil


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Phil. From the picture it looks like you really enjoy this stuff  8)


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 8, 2012)

I really do, Bro, I really do! Just wish I learned all of this years ago...

Thank you again to you all at Gold Refining Forum!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Palladium (Jul 8, 2012)

I like your style Phil. It's been a pleasure learning from you.


----------



## NoIdea (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone tried pumice?

Deano


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 9, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Anyone tried pumice?
> 
> Deano



Pumice? Doesn't pumice float?

I went out and bought ceramic air stones, I use them in my salt tanks, it seems to be working fine. I put one double air pump with two 8 inch ceramic air stones on each 5 gallon bucket. I initially was really surprised how fast the gold foils off the boards. Much better than how I was doing it before.

Scott


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 9, 2012)

ok, I must have not of read about this yet... I thought the "Air" was to be use to rejuvenate the solution AFTER the process, are you all using it during? If so it makes sense... :idea:


----------



## Geo (Jul 9, 2012)

yes, during.


----------

